# Fetch



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

After work me and 2 coworkers went to a local restaurant . We go once a month to different places.

http://www.fetchbarandgrill.com/

This one was my favorite. The owners post adoptable shelter animals, donate to the shelter and love animals.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very cool! Is the food good?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The food was delicious. They had cool drinks too, but i had to drive home after so i had a plain non alcoholic ice tea.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Maryellen said:


> i had a plain non alcoholic ice tea.


Don't feel bad,I always get sweet tea,too.I'm the driver.....


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Im always the designated driver.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Me too.Dale has narcolepsy and falls asleep like a baby in the car,even when driving.As a public safety measure,I made him quit driving.


----------

